
SuperHappyDevHouse (shdh, a hackers' home away from work) - bootload
http://superhappydevhouse.org/
======
yubrew
I had a good experience at the devHouse Boston event last weekend, which was
my first time at one of these events. It was ~30 people in the Boston area
that got together on different 1-day projects. There were a lot of different
skillsets in the room, and it was great to immediately get the feedback of
more experienced people when problems came up. More personally, I now have a
better understanding of skills I need to further develop to be a web app
hacker. I also spoke with a couple hackers that I may work with later.

If you're in the Boston area, I may help organize a monthly devHouse event,
depending on the level of interest.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=30824>

------
bootload
_"... While generation Y swaps physical social meetings for the convenience of
Web 2.0 networking, what do the Web 2.0 developers do to keep in touch with
each other? ... it seems that every 6th Saturday or so dozens of young
software developers flock to a small mansion somewhere in SV to share
technical tips, collaborate on the coding of pet projects & knock back a few
beers while debating the data models underlying their virtual creations ...
dubbed SuperHappyDevHouse & it has lured rank & file employees of Google,
Oracle & and as yet nameless entrepreneurial endevours. ... they're trying to
'resurrect the spirit of the Homebrew Computer Club ..."_

Today was pretty much wiped out for me today, waiting in cue at a hospital. So
I got plenty of time to read the local IT News. Came across the description
above. Anyone been there & care to highlight their experiences?

